# Hands down - what's the best cigar you've ever smoked.



## DirtyBlackSocks (Jan 6, 2011)

Unfortunately mine comes from a stick aged since 1964 with no label on it - pure heaven when they're kept properly at that age.

If I have to put a name to one I do enjoy a nice Davidoff Maduro in a toro size, any Davidoff Colorado or an Avo No. 3.

On the heftier end, for once in a life time smokes - my grandfather bestowed on me a Dunhill created in 1984 still in it's aluminum sheath. Next to the other cigars he's given me with lost bands on them it was hands down the best cigar I've ever had.

Guess I have plain tastes.


----------



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

As of right now, my favorite has been the PSP2. I only had one and it was magnificent!


----------



## ckay (May 10, 2010)

Flying Pig 9, or Dirty Rat.


----------



## veteranvmb (Aug 6, 2009)

I think my absolute favorite cigar, would be one from the don carlos line. A smight too much on the nicotene, but I just smoke it a bit slower, and do not double puff, as I tend to do. 
I think number two is the la traviata maduro and number three as my go to cigar always, is the r.p. 1990 vintage churchill. 
If there was only one cigar only I had to smoke the rest of my life it would be the r.p. vintage. 

Much regards Jerry


----------



## DirtyBlackSocks (Jan 6, 2011)

Zfog said:


> As of right now, my favorite has been the PSP2. I only had one and it was magnificent!


I've got a box of these aging, at the 3 month mark - but have yet to smoke one. I've heard great things though! It's not an easy thing to be patient and wait for that 1 year mark.


----------



## DirtyBlackSocks (Jan 6, 2011)

ckay said:


> Flying Pig 9, or Dirty Rat.


What's the story on these?

My history with Drew Estate is a little skewed.

I used to smoke their original Vieja Habana line back in the day and they were my favorites.

Then the Acid line hit - I'll admit to enjoying a few Kuba Kuba's before they wore off (not to mention putting one or two of those things naked in your humidor is death to everything else in there).

I've had an Opulence 3 that was meh, but the price tag on their stuff now always throws me off because I never know if I'm getting a real smoke or somthing that's been infused.

Are the flying pigs and dirty rats really this good?


----------



## ckay (May 10, 2010)

The Dirty Rat is excellent.


----------



## Breakaway500 (May 7, 2010)

OpusX Double Corona. Hands down.It may have been the setting as well that influenced my decision..but nevertheless..it's the top dog.


----------



## xmacro (Mar 24, 2010)

Can't remember off the top of my head, but in recent memory, the best I've had is a Man O' War Armada


----------



## Boston Rog (Jan 5, 2011)

I had two Opus X in Vegas thats the best i tried so far lol.


----------



## ktblunden (Oct 7, 2010)

So far, it would probably be Tatuaje Havana VI Hermosos. Honorable mention to the Anejo 49, though I didn't think that one lived up to the hype. May change somewhat soon, though. I have a Padron 64 and 26 resting in the humi and pretty soon I'll be getting some Opus X goodies from the group buy (not to mention the Lost City I also have sitting at the moment).


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

A ten year old Cohiba Given to me by Dan Mr Mayorga. Several similar and all were old aged cc's.


----------



## fivespdcat (Nov 16, 2010)

Best I had in the US, was a tie between a 1964 Padron and 2008 Oliva V Maduro. Wasn't expecting much from the Oliva and it just blew me away. Now if I ever find them I buy whatever they have on the shelf...


----------



## gator_79 (Sep 16, 2009)

The best I've had has been a nicely aged Cohiba. As for NC's I'd have to say a 2 year old Opus X Robusto. 

Note: Thre are still a few super premium NC's in my humi that I have yet to try. Just waiting for the right time.


----------



## 3r1ck (Jan 9, 2008)

Best Single Cigar I've ever had- Anejo 55

Favorite Go-To Cigar- Oliva V Lancero


----------



## Johnny Rock (Jun 25, 2010)

'06 Esplendido, Siglos III, IV & VI also from '06. 

For NC's has to be an AVO LE '07. Then either Opus Power Ranger, or Padron Anny Maduro.


----------



## johnmoss (Jun 18, 2010)

Probably a Partagas SD#4 I got from Dave. 2nd would be a Padron Family Reserve 45 Maddy I got from Lenny (Team_Fuente).


----------



## Cattani (Nov 22, 2010)

AF Anejo #77 SHARK, hands down followed by an Opus X #4


----------



## Nathan King (Nov 4, 2010)

No contest. Padrón 1926 No. 9


----------



## Slowpokebill (Nov 29, 2008)

I'm don't think I can come up with an all time best. The Padron 45 smoked last year was pretty great but the little Padron Principe Maddy I smoked on Christmas eve after everyone had gone home was also special. 

The Anejo 46 I smoked late one night last Fall in West Yellowstone while listening to wolves was perfect. That reminds me of the Monty whites, shared with a photographer friend one afternoon years ago, along the Madison river while we watched some baby buffalo play was pretty special. The Sabor Cubanos my son in law and I smoke while sitting around a campfire near Moab, those were fine cigars.

So really I'm not sure which has been the best I just know that many cigars still bring back great memories and times. I'm sure there will be other perfect smokes. Some will be lesser sticks and some will be the kind written about but i'm sure the places, the times and memories will make them special.


----------



## BadMrFrosty (Dec 29, 2010)

Padron 1964 Exclusivo

First cigar I ever had. Boy did I get spoiled!


----------



## fivespdcat (Nov 16, 2010)

Slowpokebill said:


> I'm don't think I can come up with an all time best. The Padron 45 smoked last year was pretty great but the little Padron Principe Maddy I smoked on Christmas eve after everyone had gone home was also special.
> 
> The Anejo 46 I smoked late one night last Fall in West Yellowstone while listening to wolves was perfect. That reminds me of the Monty whites, shared with a photographer friend one afternoon years ago, along the Madison river while we watched some baby buffalo play was pretty special. The Sabor Cubanos my son in law and I smoke while sitting around a campfire near Moab, those were fine cigars.
> 
> *So really I'm not sure which has been the best I just know that many cigars still bring back great memories and times. I'm sure there will be other perfect smokes. Some will be lesser sticks and some will be the kind written about but i'm sure the places, the times and memories will make them special.*


+1!


----------



## Max_Power (Sep 9, 2010)

Mine would be the tatuaje petite Cazadores reserva, or the epernay le petit. I couldn't choose between the two though. But depending on the set & setting, one of those is my best ever.


----------



## xJaCkSlApx (May 7, 2010)

LP9


----------



## Presbo (Sep 22, 2007)

About 20 yrs ago a Cuban Romeo y Julieta Romeo No. 1.


----------



## RBGTAG (Sep 9, 2009)

Mine has to be an aged Padron Exclusivo Anniversario Maduro...it was probably aged about two years. Pure delight


----------



## snagstangl (Aug 21, 2010)

i got a few padrons and and anejo sitting in my humi so i haven't smoked any yet. Im going with RP Next Generation toro natural.


----------



## BKDW (Nov 7, 2009)

For me, it would have to be a pre 2007/8 La Tradicion Cubana Churchill.

At the time, I was convinced that I had found the "holy grail" of cigars.... I had (and have) never had ANYTHING like it. It was that good. If I could have chosen only one cigar to have for the rest of my life, it would have been that one. The only criticism I had of it was its VERY delicate wrapper (it would damage easily). 

The balance and complexity was astounding. To top it off, it was not full bodied at all-- it was mild/medium (and I am a full-bodied and maduro kind of guy). You rarely get that combination. And the amazing thing was that they were $3 a stick.

The funny thing about it was that it left NO AFTERTASTE. Nothing. It took you on a journey and it left you. It played mind games with you. I have not had a cigar that was that COMPELLING before, maybe with the exception of an Esplendido and a Chateau Reserve Opus X I had some years ago. 

Unfortunately, Luis changed the blend (and the wrapper-- I see the difference) a couple years ago.... I was INCREDIBLY upset. I still love his cigars, but years later, part of me is still upset. Dammit!!!

     :sad: :sad: :sad: :sad: :sad: :sad:


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

A 5 year old Cohiba Esplendido..no question.


----------



## BKDW (Nov 7, 2009)

Cigary said:


> A 5 year old Cohiba Esplendido..no question.


Yeah, those suckers are good, aren't they?

The one I had was not as old, but darn, it was still pretty exceptional.


----------



## Hatattack (Jan 5, 2011)

2 

1st is the 2004 Cuban Cohiba Limited Edition, best cigar's I have ever smoked hands down. Mellow and a nice wood flavor. I bought a box and I worship them. 

2nd pretty good was a Camcho toro that I had aged two years. No idea of the model and it had a busted up wrapper. But damn it was good, nice and mellow.


----------



## Frodo (Oct 1, 2009)

Best ever - Ashton ESG 23!!!


----------



## Josh Lucky 13 (Dec 23, 2010)

Went on a cruise to Cozumel with family while in port me and my uncle and cousin where gonna pick up some cigars for after dinner. The clerk at this silver store said he had some. This brown box contained a glass tube with the best cigar, I have ever had. One of my uncles got sick and did not partake in the cigars after dinner I kept his(I bought it for him). Honestly it is this one cigar that I still have from 2 years ago that has gotten me in this hobby and on this site. I just wish I could find more. Not sure if this is even a Don Antonio or not and honestly dont care.


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

Johnny Rock said:


> *'06 Esplendido, Siglos III, IV & VI also from '06.
> 
> For NC's has to be an AVO LE '07. Then either Opus Power Ranger, or Padron Anny Maduro*.


*
I like the way you think---Damn shame they are not easy to obtain...*


----------



## scrunchie (Jul 24, 2008)

A box of RASCC from July 08. Still got over half left but every one so far has been epic.


----------



## fivespdcat (Nov 16, 2010)

So many great cigars on this list! May have to warm up the credit card!


----------



## youngstogiesmoker (Feb 14, 2010)

the upmann #2 I smoked outta this box, god it was perfect...I could smoke those every day for the rest of my life and never get tired or bored of them


----------



## gahdzila (Apr 29, 2010)

Camacho Triple Maduro is my favorite, hands down.

I need to try another Los Blancos NINE before I throw it into the mix, as it's been a while since I had one, but I remember it being delicious and incredibly complex.


----------



## SeanL (Feb 14, 2010)

youngstogiesmoker said:


> the upmann #2 I smoked outta this box, god it was perfect...I could smoke those every day for the rest of my life and never get tired or bored of them


What's the box code on the No. 2?


----------



## austintxeric (Dec 15, 2009)

For me it's a tie between a Padron 1964 Anniversary Imperial Maduro and a Fuente Anejo 55 with a little over a year age on it. Can't wait to taste a couple with 2+ years age on them!


----------



## krisko (Jul 28, 2007)

GOF 2006 or maybe Padron 40th. Nah, GOF for sure.


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

veteranvmb said:


> I think number two is the la traviata maduro


Good choice! Excellent cigar, very tasty, and for the money and wide availability it's really hard to beat.


----------



## Big Rick (Jul 27, 2010)

Best all-time was in 1995 a Montecristo Especial. Still the standard for me. 

Best since then is my new love, Dirty Rats. I am obsessed with Liga Privadas.


----------



## Chico57 (Nov 12, 2007)

This past summer I smoked the best cigar I have ever had. It was a 2005 Perfecxion X that I found in the bottom of my humi. The funny thing is, I am not a big fan of Opus X's.


----------

